# Super Speedy Delivery....Columbus Foods



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I ordered nearly 1400 pounds of various oils yesterday at 11 a.m. and it was delivered today before 4. Talk about quick service!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

They are good, aren't they? I usually pick up at their door to save on freight, but when I've had to have them ship to me, I've gotten things the next day.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

1400 pounds!! Are you serious?! How long will it take to use that much.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That will last almost a year. But it's only half of what I use. I get the rest elsewhere. I'm ready for when I can order that much twice a year.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Kathy,

Is that drums? How do you handle them?

Vicki/NC


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No, 50 lb cubes and 35 lb 'cubitainers' and jugs. No clue how I would handle a drum.


----------

